

Ask HN: What companies have private offices? - liquidcool

Every article highlighting beautiful offices shows they&#x27;re all open plan. So I have two questions:<p>What companies have private (1-2 people) offices for developers? <i>Please name names.</i><p>If you&#x27;ve done the research, how much more per employee is a private office vs. open plan? Clearly a lot of money is being spent on interior design and fancy kitchens, but not on walls. I wonder how much they are saving, especially on 2-person offices.
======
kiraken
Will i can't say that i know any. But it's hard for a company to survive with
only 2 or 3 employees, maybe the first hundred clients they might manage But
more than that and they'll get crushed by the pressure Thus the big numbers of
employees and the open offices to attract talent

~~~
liquidcool
Apologies if I wasn't clear, but I meant 1-2 people per private office. The
company may still have a thousand engineers, but they'd have 500-1000 offices
for those engineers to work in.

The only company I know that has them is Fog Creek, but I assume there must be
more.

------
byoung2
Private offices are usually for managers or people who see clients (for
private conversation). Developers shouldn't need to have too many closed door
conversations to warrant offices. If there isn't open face to face
communication going on then why not just have a remote team instead?

------
liquidcool
I did some research on indeed.com and the results were depressing, but there
were a few:

AirFacts

Alien Skin Software

Answers

Stack Exchange (no surprise, I could add Fog Creek as well)

Granted, those are limited to companies currently hiring.

